# contour hd vs. gopro?



## alecdude88

only difference is the contour looks cooler 

sorry for the un helpful answer but they both have good quality i'll do some research and see what one i'd pick


----------



## alecdude88

Now for my more helpful post
I'll list some pluses and negatives

Go Pro
Wider lense capture 
can NOT shoot 1080p
can take pictures
can hold up to 32gb with a card

Contour
60fps at 720
CAN shoot 1080p
doesn't say it can take pictures from what i see
holds 2gb
(a full HD movie is around 8gb)


----------



## herzogone

alecdude88 said:


> Now for my more helpful post
> I'll list some pluses and negatives
> 
> Go Pro
> Wider lense capture
> can NOT shoot 1080p
> can take pictures
> can hold up to 32gb with a card
> 
> Contour
> 60fps at 720
> CAN shoot 1080p
> doesn't say it can take pictures from what i see
> holds 2gb
> (a full HD movie is around 8gb)


Actually, the GoPro HD does 1080p @30fps and 720p @60fps, same as the ContourHD. The most obvious difference is, as you mentioned, the wider field of view on the GoPro (170 degrees vs 135 degrees at 720p, and 127 degrees vs 110 degrees at 1080p). Both also support up to 32GB cards, but the Contour comes with a 2GB card where to GoPro doesn't include a card at all. Also, a minor difference, but the Contour takes micro SD cards and the GoPro takes full size SD. The Contour has lasers to align the shot which the GoPro does not, but the GoPro comes in a case that is waterproof to 60 meters, where the Contour is just water resistant and requires a separately purchased waterproof case to be submersible to 30 meters. Also, as mentioned, the GoPro does stills where the Contour does not. The Contour does have a nicer helmet form factor, but I think the GoPro has a few more accessories available. Most seem to agree the GoPro has better color saturation, but this is software correctable for either.

I really don't think you can go wrong with either, it is just a matter of which features you value more. That said, I only have the GoPro, but my deciding factor was the ability to use the GoPro for SCUBA diving also right out of the box. At the time I looked, I found the GoPro HD for about $50 less than the ContourHD also ($230 vs $280).


----------



## alecdude88

^thanks for clearing up what i had wrong.


----------



## mrjimyjohn

thanks guys sounds like the gopro is better for me... i didnt realize the gopro had such a wide angle that was one of the things i was worried about because i film skateboarding in the summer which looks so much more steez with a wide angle or fisheye so thats good to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## alecdude88

mrjimyjohn said:


> thanks guys sounds like the gopro is better for me... i didnt realize the gopro had such a wide angle that was one of the things i was worried about because i film skateboarding in the summer which looks so much more steez with a wide angle or fisheye so thats good to hear :thumbsup:


yeah i was going to say the go pro is like a built in fish eye ahah :laugh:


----------



## Rufus

I have the Contour GPS and it also does still photos. The GPS feature is pretty cool also, it displays speed and elevation on a map when you playback videos through the Contour software. The are also coming out with an iPhone app that let's you use you phone as a viewfinder to frame and align your setup.


----------



## --bigtime--

Been doing some research on this exact topic myself as I will be buying one in the very near future.
Check this vid from youtube for a rediculous side by side of the two:

YouTube - GoPro HD Hero vs Contour 1080p HD Split-Screen - Hockey Version

Leaning toward the Contour due to ease of mounting to goggles and will just grab the waterproof case for $30 to play it safe on powder days and for surf trips to Costa Rica.


----------



## baconzoo

do forget to check out the Drift Innovation HD170 with LCD and remote.


----------



## Tarzanman

Both of these cameras were on my trip last week. I have a CountourHD and my friend (rookie boarder) had the GoPro.

For ease of use and mounting, the ContourHD is the way to go. You literally need screwdrivers to tighten down the knobs on the GoPro for a helmet mount, and it looks much dorkier on the helmet than the ContourHD.
My friend is a noob, so the first time he used the GoPro, he didn't lock the helmet strap under his helmets goggle snap... so it fell off and we spent 30 minutes looking for it. 

I haven't looked at all of his footage, but I might give the GoPro a slight edge in terms of video quality. Colors seem to pop a little bit better on it.


----------



## Biornus

You will be really satisfied with either camera!


----------



## lisevolution

You can also find the older version of the GoPro (960 I believe) that does not shoot 1080p only 720p for a very good price now if you look around. I've seen them as low as $130 at times.


----------



## sabatoa

baconzoo said:


> do forget to check out the Drift Innovation HD170 with LCD and remote.


Nice. I think I'll buy that when I get my tax $$


----------



## Extremo

I prefer the 135 lens...the 170 makes things look distorted 

The contour cam can hold up to a 32g Micro sdhc card...

As far as video lighting goes...you can add that brightness with any video editing program. I use sony vegas pro.

Go with the contour...the low profile is sweet


----------



## Extremo

baconzoo said:


> do forget to check out the Drift Innovation HD170 with LCD and remote.


The drift cam is looking pretty good...is this you're video? What editing program did you use?

NVM...just saw that it's a drift vid


----------



## baconzoo

Extremo said:


> The drift cam is looking pretty good... What editing program did you use?


Shot in 60 FPS: I made it with Adobe Premiere CS5, and all I did was lower the speed to 33% and in tests 25% was still smooth but a little too slow. 33 was easy to type when editing each clip. No frame blending. 

In a low light (Drift camera set to Night Mode) test I used Frame Blending and didn't like the results. I think this example is too soft but that's mainly due to lighting. Frame Blending gives it a little ghost feel. Also this was shot in 30FPS and slowed down to 50%
Suburban Blend 1-1-11 Skateboard Session


----------



## ccy6414

Each Cam has it's own +/-. It all comes down to preference and what you are going to use it for. HD170 and Contour definately has a more conceal look if mounting to a helmet. What the GoPRO has above both of these are the ability to do watersport activities. Other than the physically look of the Contour, the Contour lacks the least wide lens and doesn't have 60FPS.


----------



## Biornus

Also, with the new LCD Backpac of the GoPRO, I am going to get myself a tripod and use it as a super transportable videocamera for recording jumps and whatever.


----------



## Extremo

ccy6414 said:


> Each Cam has it's own +/-. It all comes down to preference and what you are going to use it for. HD170 and Contour definately has a more conceal look if mounting to a helmet. What the GoPRO has above both of these are the ability to do watersport activities. Other than the physically look of the Contour, the Contour lacks the least wide lens and doesn't have 60FPS.


Contour does have 60fps and it has a waterproof case

Amazon.com: Contour 3300 Waterproof Case: Camera & Photo


----------



## S4Shredr

Having tried both I prefer the Go-Pro.

The go-pro seems to provide better video quality in low/flat light conditions like cloudy days. The video footage is also a bit smoother. The overall video quality is why I prefer the go-pro

The contour is not a bad camera though, the on/off switch is really nice with gloves on and there is no questioning whether its on or not. Also, the helmet strap mount is nice as well as the Laser alignment.


----------



## bassholic

Extremo said:


> The drift cam is looking pretty good...is this you're video? What editing program did you use?
> 
> NVM...just saw that it's a drift vid





baconzoo said:


> Shot in 60 FPS: I made it with Adobe Premiere CS5, and all I did was lower the speed to 33% and in tests 25% was still smooth but a little too slow. 33 was easy to type when editing each clip. No frame blending.
> 
> In a low light (Drift camera set to Night Mode) test I used Frame Blending and didn't like the results. I think this example is too soft but that's mainly due to lighting. Frame Blending gives it a little ghost feel. Also this was shot in 30FPS and slowed down to 50%
> Suburban Blend 1-1-11 Skateboard Session





ccy6414 said:


> Each Cam has it's own +/-. It all comes down to preference and what you are going to use it for. HD170 and Contour definately has a more conceal look if mounting to a helmet. What the GoPRO has above both of these are the ability to do watersport activities. Other than the physically look of the Contour, the Contour lacks the least wide lens and doesn't have 60FPS.


I don't know what to say but i am stoked to use my Drift. I picked it up last night and will be doing recording this weekend. My film is not in the night vision setting but it is bright for the dim area i was in.

The remote is pimp. The audible announcement of recording start and recording end is pimp. The attachments it comes with is Pimp.


----------



## sabatoa

I just ordered the Drift Stealth, I can't wait to get it.


----------



## bassholic

so the stealth means you have to fiddle with the menu and know what type of shot you want to take?

I figure set it up to shot at highest rate then use your editing equipment later


----------



## PanHandler

bassholic said:


> so the stealth means you have to fiddle with the menu and know what type of shot you want to take?
> 
> I figure set it up to shot at highest rate then use your editing equipment later


you can still do that, but if you absolutely know what kind of shot you want you can set it up manually and itll give you better results because there is more data in the clip. Though you can still just turn it on and go, then worry about editing later.

If i were to get the stealth it would be for the simple fact that i like all black more than the orange.


----------



## baconzoo

the big thing to know is that in 1080p of have a 127* field of view vs 170* in 720p.

I shoot solely in 720p which also allows for the 4x zoom and 60 fps.

Here are a bunch more videos: HD170 Action Sports POV Videos - Drift Innovation


----------



## Deviant

Just bumping this because the Contour HD 1080p is on ChainLove for 135 bucks..


Chainlove.com: Contour ContourHD 1080p Wearable Camcorder - $134.99 - 46% off


----------



## chupacabraman

Get the GoPro if you have Burton/Flux bindings and a NS/Lib board... complete the package to be like every other tool on the hill :laugh: Seriously though, it looks way too retarded.
I have used both and both are great for what they do. My vote goes to Contour for sure.


----------



## howeh

Contour GPS for me. I don't wear a helmet, so the goggle strap attachment is great, and being able to preview the view on my iPhone is amazing.


----------



## Leo

Deviant said:


> Just bumping this because the Contour HD 1080p is on ChainLove for 135 bucks..
> 
> 
> Chainlove.com: Contour ContourHD 1080p Wearable Camcorder - $134.99 - 46% off


Damnit... I'm so tempted to buy that because of the price now.


----------



## Tarzanman

I paid twice that last year for my ContourHD :-(


----------



## Leo

Just thought you guys might want to peep this. So much for GoPro's advantage in the waterproof department.

Contour | Products | Contour Roam

They should have waterproofed the + model. Or at least gave this one the bluetooth and mic jack features.


----------



## Milo303

Damn, if the Roam had bluetooth, I'd buy it right now. But the roam is looking pretty nice since it has the new lens. I don't care about gps, but the viewfinder is crucial to set up for the day. I don't want to be off a bit and have crap footage all day


----------



## Leo

Milo303 said:


> Damn, if the Roam had bluetooth, I'd buy it right now. But the roam is looking pretty nice since it has the new lens. I don't care about gps, but the viewfinder is crucial to set up for the day. I don't want to be off a bit and have crap footage all day


I felt the exact same way. They should have at least included the bluetooth. And actually, it would have been worth a slight price bump for it. Another bonus would have been the mic jack. But then I guess it would compete with their higher end + model.

Still, it's much better than the previous model they are phasing out. I had a feeling they were phasing the old model out because of the price they are going for right now.

At least it still has the lasers so you can make sure the camera is pointed right. As of right now, the Roam is more appealing to me than the GoPro. I definitely want a camera this season... decisions decisions.


----------



## Milo303

Do the lasers seem to help line things up pretty well? I'm curious how well they work or if it's just a gimmick


----------



## Yes Officer

Leo said:


> Just thought you guys might want to peep this. So much for GoPro's advantage in the waterproof department.
> 
> Contour | Products | Contour Roam
> 
> They should have waterproofed the + model. Or at least gave this one the bluetooth and mic jack features.



Here's a video with the Roam. I will probably be pulling the trigger on this camera. For the price, it has everything I want.
http://contour.com/stories/contourroam-its-on/embed?map=false&width=960px&height=540px


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm

Milo303 said:


> Do the lasers seem to help line things up pretty well? I'm curious how well they work or if it's just a gimmick


Lasers are unnecessary. It really useless when the sun shine. I purchased ContourPLUS this summer, and I more appreciated with jog dial lens then lasers on my ContourGPS.


----------



## Milo303

Screw it, I'm grabbing the Roam once backcountry stocks it.

I'll make due with the lasers to setup my shots. Sweeeeeeet


----------



## herzogone

Just one difference I noticed, the Roam does not support 60fps. It is nice to see things getting a little competitive in this market, driving features up and prices down!


----------



## howeh

I like the look of the Roam, but I think I'm still going to get the GPS. The bluetooth viewfinder ability I could live without, and the included goggle strap mount, but not being able to do 60fps with the Roam is a significant drawback.


----------



## howeh

herzogone said:


> Just one difference I noticed, the Roam does not support 60fps. It is nice to see things getting a little competitive in this market, driving features up and prices down!


Beat me to it! That's the deciding factor for me.


----------



## Milo303

Didn't catch the fps, thanks.

I'm no camera genius, but I'm assuming the 30fps will create choppy footage at high speeds?


----------



## DrnknZag

Hmm Contour finally went with a 170 degree lens on their cheaper camera. I dig this, but I'll be interested to see how the video quality compares to the GoPro. IMO the GoPro has always had a better video quality.


----------



## Milo303

The Lowdown on 60p (60 Frames Per Second) camarush

I think I'll be ok with 30fps. I'm def no pro and it sounds like it only makes a difference when doing slow motions


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm

DrnknZag said:


> Hmm Contour finally went with a 170 degree lens on their cheaper camera. I dig this, but I'll be interested to see how the video quality compares to the GoPro. IMO the GoPro has always had a better video quality.


Contour+ test2 - YouTube

hope this helps. imho gopro suxx


----------



## Leo

I've always argued that FPS is overrated to the average user. Even 1080p vs 720p. I guarantee in a blind test, the results will be around 50/50 if you ask users to identify which footage is which pixel count. If they can't even identify that properly, something tells me the same results will occur with a test of FPS.

A video phile will have a better chance. A professional videographer will have an even better chance.

If I sit there and really examine a video, I can probably make out FPS difference between 30 and 60fps. I am a videophile, but more importantly, I used to be a competitive computer gamer. I'm perfectly happy with either 1080p or 720p in either 30 or 60fps. Not that you're going to find 1080p @60fps in helmet cams.

Besides, most of us here only want to use it for shred footage. That's fast paced, making the fps difference even more negligible. Unless of course you want to do some gnarly slow motion segments Matrix style.


----------



## Milo303

Leo said:


> I've always argued that FPS is overrated to the average user. Even 1080p vs 720p. I guarantee in a blind test, the results will be around 50/50 if you ask users to identify which footage is which pixel count. If they can't even identify that properly, something tells me the same results will occur with a test of FPS.
> 
> A video phile will have a better chance. A professional videographer will have an even better chance.
> 
> If I sit there and really examine a video, I can probably make out FPS difference between 30 and 60fps. I am a videophile, but more importantly, I used to be a competitive computer gamer. I'm perfectly happy with either 1080p or 720p in either 30 or 60fps. Not that you're going to find 1080p @60fps in helmet cams.
> 
> Besides, most of us here only want to use it for shred footage. That's fast paced, making the fps difference even more negligible. Unless of course you want to do some gnarly slow motion segments Matrix style.




I agree. The Roam is a great choice for someone like me.... The rad lens, HD, cheap, and waterproof. Glad I didn't get snared by the contour hd price being so low. This isn't much more expensive and is significantly better imo


----------



## herzogone

Milo303 said:


> The Lowdown on 60p (60 Frames Per Second) camarush
> 
> I think I'll be ok with 30fps. I'm def no pro and it sounds like it only makes a difference when doing slow motions


I agree, it isn't one of those "must have" features, its only practical use is slow-motion, IMHO. I just figured I'd mention it since no one else had yet.


----------



## howeh

Leo said:


> I've always argued that FPS is overrated to the average user. Even 1080p vs 720p. I guarantee in a blind test, the results will be around 50/50 if you ask users to identify which footage is which pixel count. If they can't even identify that properly, something tells me the same results will occur with a test of FPS.
> 
> A video phile will have a better chance. A professional videographer will have an even better chance.
> 
> If I sit there and really examine a video, I can probably make out FPS difference between 30 and 60fps. I am a videophile, but more importantly, I used to be a competitive computer gamer. I'm perfectly happy with either 1080p or 720p in either 30 or 60fps. Not that you're going to find 1080p @60fps in helmet cams.
> 
> Besides, most of us here only want to use it for shred footage. That's fast paced, making the fps difference even more negligible. Unless of course you want to do some gnarly slow motion segments Matrix style.


Very true, and we come from the same background. The 60fps mode would only be used for slow-mo shots anyway - it's double the file size obviously, so it'd fill up any regular-sized memory card very quickly.

I guess it'll come down to how much the Roam will retail for in the UK. The GPS is currently £195 on Amazon UK, down from the RRP of £369.


----------



## DaToast

I have the 960 and it is great for that person that just wants to get some video footage that is not going to use it for professional purposes. The human eye can only see in the mid to high 20's in terms of fps if I remeber right. The footage will seem jerky even at 60 fps if the camera is not stable. Also if I remeber right the 960 has a different interface then the 1080. The 960 is more click and shoot if I remeber right but I would have to check the specs or manual again.


----------



## DrnknZag

Ratsch-Bumm said:


> Contour+ test2 - YouTube
> 
> hope this helps. imho gopro suxx


How was this supposed to help? All it did was give me motion sickness......

I'm not talking about the Contour+ either, I haven't had experience with that at all. I have noticed that the color saturation on the regular Contour HD is way worse than that on the GoPro.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm

I don't think that they using worse video processor than in previous (by timeline) model. Indeed, the old videochip with new 170° lens would be greatest fish-eye in the history of mankind ;-). But, I agree with statment that GoPro 1080 is better than ContourGPS. Comparing video, of course. GPS in the camera - excellent thing!


----------



## twin89

I just got a gopro hero and i am really pleased with it, so far i have just been taking it on bike rides, but i will testing it out in the water soon!

The main deciding factor was that the gopro is water proof to 180ft. and since i scuba dive, i dont wana deal with only water resistant stuff, i dont like buying extra stuff for it hah, and i just think that the gopro is smaller even though it looks kinda clunky compared to the others imo.

But i built a fig rig for my gopro so that i can hold it steady underwater and possibly add some lighting to the rig (gota love PVC) paid like 6$ for some pvc and glue and i have a highly mod-able rig for it, i will also use it for snowboarding when season comes.

If you are not using the camera for scuba diving or free diving i think that you will do fine with any of the cameras, just go with the best price and what is convenient for you. If you are going in deep water, i would def choose the gopro 

(i also got a flat lense housing for my gopro because for those of you who don't know, the fish eye on the gopro housing makes it unable to focus underwater, and the flat lense fixes that, so another thing to keep in mind)


----------



## Leo

twin89 said:


> I just got a gopro hero and i am really pleased with it, so far i have just been taking it on bike rides, but i will testing it out in the water soon!
> 
> The main deciding factor was that the gopro is water proof to 180ft. and since i scuba dive, i dont wana deal with only water resistant stuff, i dont like buying extra stuff for it hah, and i just think that the gopro is smaller even though it looks kinda clunky compared to the others imo.
> 
> But i built a fig rig for my gopro so that i can hold it steady underwater and possibly add some lighting to the rig (gota love PVC) paid like 6$ for some pvc and glue and i have a highly mod-able rig for it, i will also use it for snowboarding when season comes.
> 
> If you are not using the camera for scuba diving or free diving i think that you will do fine with any of the cameras, just go with the best price and what is convenient for you. If you are going in deep water, i would def choose the gopro
> 
> (i also got a flat lense housing for my gopro because for those of you who don't know, the fish eye on the gopro housing makes it unable to focus underwater, and the flat lense fixes that, so another thing to keep in mind)


It's not that the GoPro is big, it's that it's bulky. The Contour is streamlined and is less conspicuous.

Also, Contour just released the Roam model which comes waterproof up to 1 meter for $199. You can further waterproof it with a case for $39.99. That's still cheaper than a stock GoPro.

As for color saturation, that can be tweaked via software. Very easy solution seeing as how you'll be tinkering around in a video software anyway.


----------



## DrnknZag

^^I completely agree with you Leo, the GoPro is incredibly bulky! There's a reason I waited so long to finally buy a GoPro. Honestly, if I hadn't bought my GoPro right before the new Contour came out, I'd probably be considering the new Contour.


----------



## sabatoa

Leo said:


> It's not that the GoPro is big, it's that it's bulky. The Contour is streamlined and is less conspicuous.
> 
> Also, Contour just released the Roam model which comes waterproof up to 1 meter for $199. You can further waterproof it with a case for $39.99. That's still cheaper than a stock GoPro.
> 
> As for color saturation, that can be tweaked via software. Very easy solution seeing as how you'll be tinkering around in a video software anyway.


I love my Drift HD but I sure as hell paid more than $199 for it. Sucks getting stuff new and early.

For those interested, it's also selling for $199 now; Amazon.com: Drift Innovation HD170 Stealth Action Camera with HD Recording, 4x Digital Zoom and 1.5-Inch LCD Screen (Black): Camera & Photo


----------



## hpin

One more thing to consider with these two is the wide angle.
I have the 960 which shoots 170 degree only.
GoProHD shoots 127 degree on 1080p and 170 degree on 720p and the ContourHD and 
ContourGPS shoots 110 degree on 1080p and 135 degree on 720p.
Contour+ shoots 125 degree on 1080p and 170 degree on 720p.
ContourRoam specs indicates 170 only, but that would be weird if it's the only camera that shoots 170 degree in 1080p

Wider angle isn't always better, it makes trails look wide and if you are following someone you have to get really close.
Check vimeo and youtube for comparison, most of the pro video from gopro were shot at 1080p with 127 degree POV.
It all boils down to what you want to do with the video i guess.


----------



## hpin

Found some more info about the ContourRoam.
It does 170 degree in 720 and 125 degree in 1080 mode, which is at par with all the other cameras.


----------

